# plantgeek.net pronunciation guide = cool



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Who knew Blyxa was pronounced "BLY-zuh"

I always thought it was "BLIX-uh" :hihi:


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

oops. Its always tough to talk about plants in person. Plants just have tough names.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to pretend I never read this and call it Blix-uh


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

lol, yeah it is really useful. Some of our members of the Pittsburgh Plant society were aghast at the pronunciations of plants at the last AGA meeting (they are hardcore).


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

hmm.... they don't have the pronunciation for _Riccia_ listed.... I'm going to assume I'm wrong in pronouncing it "RICK-ee-uh." Anyone want to enlighted me with the correct pronounciation?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Well Latin doesn't have a "K" and the "C" is restricted to the "K" sound, never the "S", Julius Kaeser, not Seaser. So Riccia is Rik-kee-ah, because, like Japanese, every syllable is pronounced.

(Latin doesn't have a "J" either, Iulius Caeser is the actual name)


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

cool, thanks. I thought maybe the double c was pronounced "ch" or something and maybe it was "RICH-ee-uh"


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

There was a fantastic article outlining the different pronunciation schemes and reasons for them in a recent (last couple years I think) addition of The Aquatic Gardner. I'll see if I can dig that up when I get home and type out some more specifics. If I recall correctly, there are two schools of thought or sets of rules for pronunciation, and it comes down to basically "there is no one right way".


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

as part of my undergraduate education in Botany, i took a plant taxonomy class in college which was taught by the greatest taxonomist i have ever had the pleasure (or maybe it was horror?) of meeting. we were lambasted by the professor, Dr. Bob Patterson at SFSU for incorrect pronunciations. we were informed that there are rules for correct pronunciation, but only real pains in the AS$ (like him) made any kind of deal about it.

although there are real rules, depending on where you are in the world, the pronunciations change based on regional dialects.

For instance, when British botansists talk about the Pine Tree Genus, they say "pee-nus", where as we in the US say "pie-nus".. the arguement over who is truly correct never ends... and does occur regularly, especially at internationally attended meetings...

for this reason, we were made fun of when we used obviuosly bad names, but for the most part, were only forced to really know the spelling....


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Its Rik eeh uh? Well in Japan they call it "Riss eeh uh," in katakana (which is the alphabet for foreign words.)


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Am I the only one who can't pronounce even half of the hobby related words that we are always typing? I never noticed the I in Riccia, I thought it was Ricca... Or am I just really tired and confused?

Oh, and when talking with Scolley, We couldn't figure out how to say Anartic, or whatever those blue SW bulbs are... Do other people have problems with words? I also can't say Chiclids...

-Andrew


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Actinic = Ack Tin Ick

Cichlid = Sick Lid 

Hope that helps


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Cichlid = Sick Lid


I heard someone at a big box store ask for "one of these chinchillas". I laughed and the lady corrected him.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

sandiegoryu said:


> Its Rik eeh uh? Well in Japan they call it "Riss eeh uh," in katakana (which is the alphabet for foreign words.)


Moving Latin into Japanese is a completely different problem and I'm glad it's not mine.

note I don't know where the stress syllables are when saying the words

リシア RISHIA Riccia 

one I love

ルドウィジア　　グランヂュローサ　　RUDOWIJIA GURANDYURŌSA Ludwigia glandulosa

one more

クリプトコリネ　　ウインチイ KURIPUTOKORINE UINCHII Cryoptocoryne wendtii

These are from AquaJournal or the contest books


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL. Japanese is strange when making foreign words. Also society gets many common words messed up. Such as the word "simulation." Although it is supposed to be "Shimyureeshon," they say "Shyumireeshon."

Very annoying for one who can speak english very well...


----------

